# NAMES!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv had a tough choice deciding between
chloe
&
emilly
any other suggestions please? as many girl names as possible.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations!

Consider a fish/aquarium type name. How about the name "Minnow".


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Chloe is a pretty name. Congratulations on a baby girl.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chloe is nice... what about Ciarra, Lux, or Claire

CONGRATS man!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Congrat's man,that's great,i like Emilly myself,...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Jan 15 2004, 01:37 PM Chloe is a pretty name. Congratulations on a baby girl.


I concur


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats









oh yeah and chloe


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

cheers guys, im still stuck between chloe and emilly.lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice one man







i like chloe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Jan 15 2004, 01:37 PM Chloe is a pretty name. Congratulations on a baby girl.
> 
> 
> I concur


 chloe is a good one, amy, jessica and jennifer are also good ones


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i'd go with Emily dude, Chloe is not a bad name but Emily is better









Congrats also!!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Chloe is a good name

I like the names:
Alyssa
Ashley
Jessica
Destiny
Vanessa

congrats man


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Congrats
Saleen
Star
Taylor
Skyler
Ireland 
out of those 2 Emily


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Here are some names:

Celene
Katheryne
Karina
Ivy
Jasmine


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW thanks guys and girls, really appreciate the input on this, i am begining to be swayed towards chloe now. 
thanks again,
paul


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> iv had a tough choice deciding between
> chloe
> &
> emilly
> ...


 Congrats, and how about Edith?

or Beyrl?

or Brenda?


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I like Emilly. Here are some others that I thought of:
Isabel
Madeline
Sarah

Congrats on the baby! :smile:


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

alexia


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Good luck man its got to be great to be Father.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations!!
I have three girls...an Ashley, a hope, and a MacKenna...

Chloe or emily are beautiful names...go with what your heart tells you, it won't be wrong..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you are letting us choose your daughters name









man this is gonna be good :laugh:

how about gachua or wanton

wanton means heartless and careless :laugh:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you are letting us choose your daughters name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i should of seen this coming :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

go with chloe it sounds good and its cant be shortened and addapted to something esle as kids do when they go to school.
my 12yr old daughter is called kristi i dont let anybody call he kris id kick there ass if they do
dixon


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i fell in love with a name i heard once, i will absolutely name my first girl this name. Ariana, i am not sure how to spell phoenetically, so the way you say it may be different.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Vanessa....that's an awesome name.

Out of Chloe and Emily Chloe...EMily sounds like an older woman's name.

If you have boy name them either Homer or Roy. Homer is the best choice if you ask me.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I like Nicole, Celine, and Lexi


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulations on the







!!!

Sarah. I love the name; in fact it was my 1st daughter's name.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like victoria or val-ler-ri (just say it i have know clue on how to spell it)

homer is good to


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babynames.com said:


> *CHLOE*
> Gender: Female
> Meaning: Verdant and blooming
> Origin: Greek
> Famous people: Chloë Sevigny, actress.





babynames.com said:


> *EMILY*
> Gender: Female
> Meaning: Admiring
> Origin: Latin
> Famous people: Emily Procter, actress. Emily Watson, actress.


May that will help ya! :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i like victoria or val-ler-ri (just say it i have know clue on how to spell it)
> 
> homer is good to


 Valarie


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah NICOLE is nice, but the mrs has put her foot down.lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Danielle (i know a really hot girl with that name)








Natallia
Holly
christina
katrina
Jamie
michelle
Karen
mellanie


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i like that name :nod: NATALLIA


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Seven.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

*congrats!*
Still haven't decided??? I'd have to say Chloe...Emily isn't bad...Chloe sounds *cuter*... if thats even a word?

or....

Kaitlyn
Anika
Brianna
Natalie
Emma


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> iv had a tough choice deciding between
> chloe
> &
> emilly
> ...


 I prefer the name Emily.

My daugher's name is EMILEE

Lee is my middle name and we wanted her to have a part of my name in hers.

GO WITH EMILEE...um....EMILY!

Jeffrey


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

whatever you do, don't go with Sharlene or those double name like DebbieSue or BobbyRay, God i wonder who thought up those names...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have always loved the name Nicole or Nikki. Chloe is my choice as it is also a very pretty name.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! I just had my fisrt girl in april her name is Nikayla. The other two names we thought of were Madison or Kaden. Your life is about to change for the better!


----------



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

we named our girls madison and kristen


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

congrats man all the best for the future , we called our little girl lara , should have really called her satan !!! chloe is a nice name , we was stuck between lara or amy .


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Liv







I like this name


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Victoria is my favorite name  that's my Fiance's name 

it's really hard thinking of names cause they're all good names...im not big on naming my kid a "old people name" like ester, rita, etc. haha















HAPPY BABY DAY whenever that was


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats mate








Out of the 2 i would go for Emily

But i think if i had a girl i would call her Gracie-May or Angel


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i like emily better but iv always loved the name sarah dunno why but i likes it


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I Like "CHLOE" because c'mon, how many CHLOE'S do you know, it's unique and it sounds exotic.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I have always loved the name Nicole or Nikki. Chloe is my choice as it is also a very pretty name.


 Those are all porn star names man. WTF :rasp:


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I really like the name Chloe.

Some other names taht I like are:
Natasha
Deeana
Jasmine
Jessica
Jai-Lynn
Natalina

congrats as well!!!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

congrats on the new baby!!

i like chloe... i just met a girl named Clea and that sounds a lot like Chloe but i think i like Clea better. i'm also inpartial to Rheanna and Audrey. just my two cents ... good luck with the naming


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Paul said:


> Seven.












That was a GREAT ep of Seinfeld.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

JESUS


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Congratulations! I have a daughter as well, her name is Kylee. Her mother chose it, but not without my approval.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Tiana Marie

Pronounced Tea yawn ah. Marie is middle name


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ree 
Chelsea 
my papaw use to call me chelsea ree or ree I miss my Grandpa


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

I know its been a while since the last post, but i was wondering what name you when for in the end


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Destiny or Eureka


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

congrats to your baby


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did you name it ms natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> did you name it ms natt


 Im sure his girl would have loved that one...


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations man :smile: umm what about jennifer, KAt, star,trish i like those names. but its up too you


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I Like "CHLOE" because c'mon, how many CHLOE'S do you know, it's unique and it sounds exotic.


 one of my friends that I have known since kindergarden has that name that's why I don't like it lol it just isn't cool to me.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

congrats on your baby girl, my daughters name is emily ann so im sort
of biased


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

congrats man..... a name i can think of would be 'december'
just something different and interesting.


----------

